# Source for best price on valves?



## Jrd (Jul 14, 2013)

Where do you guys buy your valves?

My application is actually water and not air but I figured this would be the best place, if it isn't I'm sure a mod will move it. I have heard that some people use sprinkler valves for compressed air applications. Do you just go to Home Depot or Lowes and buy whatever size fits your application or do you have a cheaper online source? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I've ordered motors from http://www.surpluscenter.com. But have not priced their hydraulic components, they do have quite a wide selection tho.


----------



## Jrd (Jul 14, 2013)

MapThePlanet said:


> I've ordered motors from http://www.surpluscenter.com. But have not priced their hydraulic components, they do have quite a wide selection tho.


Thanks! They have a lot of neat things! Unfortunately I can't find any solenoid valves that are large enough to use for a garden hose.(3/4")


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

For a garden hose, I went to Lowe's and picked up a sprinkler system valve. Could have gotten it online cheaper, but by the time shipping was added in, it was cheaper to just buy it at Lowe's. The one I used was 24 Vdc....which I powered with two 12 Vdc batteries hooked up in series.

Used it to connect to a garden hose that powered a home-made PVC cylinder for a pop-up prop in the swimming pool.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I went to a dishwasher/washing machine repair and retail store, with a specific part number. They were not cheap.


----------



## Jrd (Jul 14, 2013)

So I guess the $9+ that Lowes and Home Depot want are actually pretty good then?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Any home improvement store. Lowes, Home depot etc.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Might see if there are any local places which deal in scrap appliances. A washing machine will have two nice water solenoids... one for hot water and one for cold. A dishwasher would have one...for the hot water. Refrigerator should have one on the ice maker - but might be smaller/lower flow.

If you hit a salvage place, you might be sure to mention something like 'Gotta have a big show for the kids' or 'Gotta make the kids happy' They might let you scavenge a bucket full of the things for a few bucks. Especially if you can pull at the heart strings a bit.


----------



## Jrd (Jul 14, 2013)

corey872 said:


> Might see if there are any local places which deal in scrap appliances. A washing machine will have two nice water solenoids... one for hot water and one for cold. A dishwasher would have one...for the hot water. Refrigerator should have one on the ice maker - but might be smaller/lower flow.
> 
> If you hit a salvage place, you might be sure to mention something like 'Gotta have a big show for the kids' or 'Gotta make the kids happy' They might let you scavenge a bucket full of the things for a few bucks. Especially if you can pull at the heart strings a bit.


Good idea! I hadn't thought of that! Thanks!


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Lowes or home depot carry 3/4 and 1 inch sprinkler valves $10-$15 they work well for 20-150 psi water or air and can easily be modded to open much faster. The solenoid works on 24v.


----------

